# What is your opinion of each of these modern 'non-classical' musicians and...



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

how would you compare them to your mother?

1) Quincy Jones
2) Ali Farka Toure
3) Richie Hawtin
4) Ronan Keating
5) George Clinton
6) The Fall
7) Franz Ferdinand
8) Lee 'Scratch' Perry
9) Shackleton
10) Chic
11) Future Sound of London
12) Derek Bailey
13) Sun Ra
14) William Parker
15) Mark McGuire
16) The Buggles
17) AC/DC
18) LCD Soundsystem
19) The Sensational Alex Harvey band
20) Pentangle
21) Magazine
22) Mulatu Astatke
23) Al Green
24) Prince
25) Bill Withers
26) The B-52's
27) Bugge Wesseltoft
28) Jandek
29) Curved Air
30) Nirvana
31) MIA
32) Dead Kennedys
33) The Bhundu Boys
34) OMD
35) ELO
36) ELP
37) KLF
38) PFM
39) DAF
40) Ash Ra Tempel
41) Youssou N'Dour
42) The Alan Parsons Project
43) Barclay James Harvest
44) Boris
45) Terence Trent D'Arby
46) Omar Souleyman
47) Chrome
48) Bevis Frond
49) Goldie
50) Porno for Pyros
51) Robert Hood
52) Hank William III
53) Jesus and Mary Chain
54) The Monkees
55) Dolly Parton
56) MC Hammer
57) Paul Weller
58) Django Django
59) Cut Copy
60) Manu Chao
61) Deep Purple
62) Yanni
63) Mike Flowers Pops
64) Rihanna
65) The Lightning Seeds
66) The Cocteau Twins
67) Gloria Estefan
68) Nessenenmondai
69) Anthony Braxton
70) Agoria
71) The Groundhogs
72) Mink DeVille
73) Colosseum
74) Irene Cara
75) The Venga Boys
76) Wu Tang Clan
77) Neon Indian
78) Winky D
79) Lethal Bizzle
80) Dick Dale
81) Metronomy
82) Vibracathedral Orchestra
83) Orbital
84) Frankie Valli
85) Chaka Khan
86) Ian Dury
87) Gnarls Barkley
88) Luther Vandross
89) Perez Prado
90) The Scissor Sisters
91) A Guy Called Gerald
92) Robin Trower
93) Venom
94) Percy Sledge
95) Roly Porter
96) The Bee Gees
97) Dr Dre
98) !!!
99) The The
100) Syzygys
101) Boubacar Traore
102) The Four Tops
103) Wet Wet Wet
104) Kano
105) Sigue Sigue Sputnik
106) Def Leppard
107) The Horrors
108) The Art of Noise
109) JJ Cale
110) Sun Araw
111) Jive Bunny
112) Foetus
113) Air
114) Toumani Diabate
115) Nena
116) Henry Rollins
117) The Corrs
118) Throbbing Gristle
119) Blue
120) Stevie Wonder
121) Linda Ronstadt
122) Joanna Newsom
123) Santana
124) Toto
125) Surgeon
126) Xavier Cugat
127) Soft Machine
128) Thompson Twins
129) Big in Japan
130) Gong
131) Iron Maiden
132) Hall & Oates
133) Jim Hall
134) Electric Wizard
135) Nouvelle Vague
136) Death From Above 1979
137) William Tyler
138) John Cougar Mellencamp
139) Richard Hell
140) Girls Aloud
141) The Slits
142) Cabaret Voltaire
143) Ricardo Villalobos
144) Roy Orbison
145) Tito Puente
146) U2
147) Komputer
148) Fatboy Slim
149) Therapy
150) Carl Craig
151) The Doors
152) Mylo
153) Take That
154) Waylon Jennings
155) Kit Downes
156) Little Richard
157) Orange Juice
158) Tears for Fears
159) Taj Mahal Travellers
160) Xhol
161) Andrew Lloyd Webber
162) Grace Jones
163) Yazoo
164) KRS-One
165) The Band
166) Steve 'Silk' Hurley
168) Mariah Carey
169) Blackstreet
170) MSTRKRFT
171) The Prodigy
172) Robert Wyatt
173) Soft Cell
174) Gillian Welch
175) Klaus Nomi
176) Iggy Pop
177) Seal
178) Bonnie Prince Billy
179) Weezer
180) Giorgio Moroder
181) Neneh Cherry
182) Beck
183) Ricky Springfield
184) Chelsea Wolfe
185) A Tribe Called Quest
186) David Bowie
187) Jackie Wilson
188) Right Said Fred
189) The Strokes
190) Willy Nelson
191) Nels Cline
192) Amadou and Mariam
193) Gonjasufi
194) King Tubby
195) Bad Brains
196) Fishbone
197) Jimmy Dawkins
198) Primus
199) Field Music
200) Kylie Minogue


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

201) Nelly Furtado
202) Egg
203) Candi Staton
204) King Creosote
205) Louis Prima
206) Wes Montgomery
207) Arther Lee & Love
208) Florence and the Machine
209) Frankie Goes To Hollywood
210) Pere Ubu
211) Brad Mehldau
212) De La Soul
213) Burning Spear
214) Kuedo
215) Guns N Roses
216) The Cranberries
217) Sun Kil Moon
218) Gil Scott Heron
219) Focus
220) Konono No 1
221) Lynyrd Skynyrd
222) Ufomammut
223) Rodrigo y Gabriela
224) Link Wray
225) Longcut
226) Cannibal Corpse
227) Black Uhuru
228) Simple Minds
229) Pavement
230) Toots and the Maytals
231) Genesis
232) Belle and Sebastian
233) June Tabor
234) Cromagnon
235) Whitney Houston
236) Adam and the Ants
237) Prurient
238) Carter the Unstoppable Sex Machine
239) Magnetic Fields
240) Roots Manuva
241) Jamaaladeen Tacuma
242) Stereophonics
243) Spacemen 3
244) Chris Isaak
245) Perry Como
246) Poison
247) The Ting Tings
248) The Beautiful South
249) The Ronettes
250) Charalambides
251) Beach House
252) James Ferraro
253) Ry Cooder
254) Erik B & Rakim
255) Happy Mondays
256) The Cure
257) Kreator
258) Primal Scream
259) Jimmy Cliff
260) Steely Dan
261) UB40
262) Evanescence
263) Dengue Fever
264) Philip Jeck
265) Fennesz
266) Arthur Brown
267) Catatonia
268) Fleet Foxes
269) Embrace
270) Hadouken
271) Mudhoney
272) George Benson
273) Engelbert Humperdinck
274) The La's
275) Tinariwen
276) The Roots
277) Bon Iver
278) Mariem Hassan
279) Albert Collins
280) Ikue Mori
281) Rush
282) The Coral
283) Manowar
284) Get Cape, Wear Cape, Fly
285) The Orb
286) Felix da Housecat
287) Madonna
288) Blink 182
289) Bow Wow Wow
290) Last Exit
291) Ultralyd
292) Wolf Eyes
293) Roll the Dice
294) Devo
295) Ali Akbar Khan
296) Dead Prez
297) James Blake
298) The Futureheads
299) Leftfield
300) Nick Lowe
301) Jethro Tull
302) Toshinori Kondo
303) Fred Frith
304) White Lion
305) Little Walter
306) Sueno Latino
307) Elbow
308) Sugar Cubes
309) Terje Rypdal
310) Carl Cox
310) Goldie Lookin' Chain
311) Maximo Park
312) Laurie Anderson
313) Patti Smith
314) Bruce Springsteen
315) Fun Lovin' Criminals
316) Barry White
317) Mercury Rev
318) Divine Comedy
319) Phuture
320) Julio Iglesias
321) Nico
322) Shakira
323) James Taylor
323) Pinch
324) Hype Williams
325) Enter Shakiri
326) Pet Shop Boys
327) Marvin Gaye
328) Crowded House
329) Vanessa Paradis
330) The Village People
331) Stone Roses
332) Mr Mister
333) Talk Talk
334) Kelis
335) Manic Street Preachers
336) Corduroy
337) Pete Wylie's Wah
338) John Foxx
339) Phish
340) James Brown
341) Chick Corea
342) Afrika Bambataa
343) Rustie
344) Forest Swords
345) Japan
346) Farben
347) Boards of Canada
348) Geinoh Yamashurigumi
349) Depeche Mode
350) The Chieftains
351) Aztec Camera
352) Sub Sub
353) Clannad
354) Kitaro
355) Spoon
356) The National
357) Toroise
358) Christina Aguilera
359) Strawbs
360) Sparks
361) Kaiser Chiefs
362) Korn
363) Nobuo Uematsu
364) Public Image Ltd
365) The Osmonds
366) M People
367) The Stooges
368) Limp Bizkit
369) Velvet Underground
370) The Clash
371) Simply red
372) Imperial Tiger Orchestra
373) Royksopp
374) Therion
375) The Fratellis
376) Bo Diddley
377) Hank Marvin
378) Whitesnake
379) Hootie and the Blowfish
380) Michael Garrison
381) Pete Namlook
382) So Solid Crew
383) The Bangles
384) Allman Brothers
385) Mika
386) The Farm
387) Monoshock
388) Pixies
389) Immortal
390) Fats Domino
391) Johnny Cash
392) Michael Buble
393) Enya
394) Don Cherry
395) Saint Etienne
396) Neil Young
397) Elton John
398) Shivkumar Sharma
399) Dr Feelgood
400) Mungo Jerry


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dude,...you know I'm gonna sit through each of these, right? Geeez.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I gave up...scrolling down I saw your 200 and 201: Both are very nice!


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/4/7/26b54aa0-34d3-4d11-954f-820a00fb15e9.jpg


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

401) Sir Victor Uwaifo
402) Feist
403) SBTRKT
404) Men at Work
405) Maceo Parker
406) Run DMC
407) Mansun
408) Carmen Miranda
409) King Sunny Ade
410) T++
411) Katy Perry
412) Cornershop
413) Styx
414) Suede
415) Joni Mitchell
416) Helloween
417) Hot Chip
418) Ryuichi Sakamoto
419) Trivium
420) Charles Lloyd
421) Flying Lotus
422) **** ****
423) Soundgarden
424) Jose Gonzalez
425) Florian Fricke
426) Cluster
427) Weezer
428) Mark Knopfler
429) The Rezillos
430) Bill Orcutt
431) Deicide
432) Ash
433) Sting
434) CSS
435) King Tubby
436) Neil Sedaka
437) CS&N
438) Drake
439) Talking Heads
440) Behold the Arctopus
441) Bats for Lashes
442) Mixmaster Mike
443) The Wanted
444) Brinsley Schwarz
445) Blood Red Shoes
446) Jurassic 5
447) Conway Twitty
448) New Order
449) Tom Vek
450) The Darkness
451) Stryper
452) King Diamond
453) Susumu Yokota
454) Aethenor
455) HTRK
456) Craig David
457) David Soul
458) Ted Nugent
459) Monaco
460) Ladytron
461) Om
462) Oren Ambiarchi
463) Paramore
464) William Basinski
465) Diana Ross
466) The Move
467) Clannad
468) King Biscuit Time
469) Jamie T
470) ABBA
471) Supertramp
472) Stevie Ray Vaughan
473) Goldfrapp
474) Andy Stott
475) The Black Keys
476) Cher
477) Paul Simon
478) Men Without Hats
479) Sonic Youth
480) Oren Marshall
481) Violent Onsen Geisha
482) Tenpole Tudor
483) Derrick May
484) Camper Van Beethoven
485) Carly Simon
486) Butthole Surfers
487) Arman Van Helden
488) Moby
489) The Flaming Lips
490) Rage Against The Machine
491) Battles
492) Lil' Wayne
493) Kenny G
494) Sonny Rollins
495) Nina Simone
496) Iced Earth
497) John Surman
498) Nas
499) Tyler the Creator
500) Eternal Tapestry
501) Tune-yards
502) Coolio
503) En Vogue
504) Zapp
505) John Mayer
506) Carsten Nicolai
507) Todd Rundgren
508) Nicki Minaj
509) Pete Shelley
510) Portishead
511) Ulver
512) Bloc Party
513) The Art of Noise
514) This Mortal Coil
515) Stephan Micus
516) Broadcast
517) Unknown Mortal Orchestra
518) N-Trance
519) Micachu and the Shapes
520) Iron Butterfly
521) They Might Be Giants
522) Prefab Sprout
523) Ladysmith Black Mambazo
524) Egberto Gismonti
525) Ozric Tentacles
526) Spandau Ballet
527) Avril Lavigne
528) Chickenfoot
529) Diamandas Galas
530) VHS Head
531) **** Robot
532) Clock DVA
533) Durutti Column
534) Ducktails
535) Nate Dogg
536) Eurhythmics
537) Michael Rother
538) Trilok Gurtu
539) Shakti
540) Squarepusher
541) The Sword
542) Faithless
543) Jon Hassell
544) Faster Pussycat
545) Hex
546) Stan Bush
547) Nick Drake
548) Tom Petty
549) Adonis
550) Matana Roberts
551) Flock of Seagulls
552) Toshimaru Nakamura
553) Sunn O)))
554) The Aliens
555) Regina Spektor
556) Pete Doherty
557) Larry Coryell
558) Kurtis Blow
559) Boyz II Men
560) Booker T and the MG's
561) Bauhaus
562) Salt N Pepa
563) Apollo 440
564) Rory Gallagher
565) Underworld
566) Moritz von Oswald Trio
567) Coldplay
568) The Bees
569) Twisted Sister
570) Leann Rimes
571) Gogol Bordello
572) BB King
573) Ace of Base
574) Hatfield and the North
575) The White Stripes
576) Group Doueh
577) Oval
578) Scroobius Pip
579) Miles Kane
580) Victor Olaiya
581) King Midas Sound
582) Cast
583) Judas Priest
584) The Specials
585) Nine Inch Nails
586) Ryoji Ikeda
587) Conrad Schnitzler
588) Penguin Cafe Orchestra
589) Skrewdriver
590) Bronski Beat
591) Belinda Carlisle
592) Yes
593) Bananarama
594) Morrissey
595) Free
596) Atomic Kitten
597) Fountains of Wayne
598) Ewan Maccoll
599) Soul II Soul
600) Bitch *** Darius


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I like a lot on this list, and then there are some I simply do not care for... such as Nelly Furtado.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

601) Fine Young Cannibals
602) Sylvester
603) Mooney Suzuki
604) SFV Acid
605) Jet
606) Herb Alpert
607) Slave
608) A1
609) Kavinsky
610) Dam Funk
611) Taj Mahal
612) Deerhunter
613) Robert Palmer
614) Ballake Sissoko
615) 30 Seconds to Mars
616) Toro Y Moi
617) 23 Skidoo
618) David Axelrod
619) Luomo
620) Cage the Elephant
621) Dexter Gordon
622) Balam Acab
623) Volcano the Bear
624) Comsat Angels
625) Of Montreal
626) Taio Cruz
627) Scanner
628) Pansy Division
629) Sandy Denny
630) Black Dice
631) Four Tet
632) Duke Spirit
633) Roy Harper
634) Thundercat
635) No Neck Blues Band
636) Jaco Pastorius
637) Chris De Burgh
638) The Kills
639) Billy Joel
640) The Necks
641) The Kooks
642) Super Furry Animals
643) Donna Summer
644) Model 500
645) Skid Row
646) Pulp
647) Isaac Hayes
648) Aux 88
649) Fugees
650) Nancy Sinatra
651) Huey Lewis and the News
652) Visage
653) Dusty Springfield
654) Windy & Carl
655) Eminem
656) Circulus
657) Ghostpoet
658) Tricky
659) Sneaker Pimps
660) The Waterboys
661) Dee-lite
662) Rise Against
663) Zoviet France
664) Geno Washington
665) Eric Prydz
666) Rangers
667) Tomasz Stanko
668) Kid Creole
669) Necrophagist
670) Gold Panda
671) Bob Denver
672) Buddy Greco
673) The Rapture
674) Alanis Morrisette
675) Ladyhawke
676) Thom Yorke
677) Cymande
678) Rod Stewart
679) Bela Fleck
680) Weird Al Jankovic
681) Demdike Stare
682) The Knife
683) Family
684) Serge Gainsbourg
685) Vangelis
686) Ray Lynch
687) Faith Hill
688) Busta Rhymes
689) Jean Michel Jarre
690) Anastasia
691) The Thrills
692) Wayne Shorter
693) Richard Youngs
694) Azari & III
695) Morris Day and the Time
696) Grant Green
697) Icicle Works
698) Janet Jackson
699) A Certain Ratio
700) Alison Krauss
701) Avalanches
702) Gary Numan
703) Steve Earle
704) Gerry Rafferty
705) Eleh
706) Huun Huur Tu
707) Billy Cobham
708) Mary Epworth
709) Sean Paul
710) Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs
711) Tim Hecker
712) Kris Kristofferson
713) L Shankar
714) Tinchy Stryder
715) Captain and Tenille
716) Carl Stone
717) Des O'Connor
718) Pink
719) Chameleons
720) Kit Clayton
721) Mott the Hoople
722) David Toop
723) Quiet Riot
724) Sugababes
725) Hidden Orchestra
726) Gentle Giant
727) X
728) Long John Baldry
729) Westlife
730) Jeff Beck
731) Miike Snow
732) Chuck D
733) Boomtown Rats
734) Animal Collective
735) Pantha du Prince
736) Daniel Lopatin
737) Charo
738) Lukid
739) Chairlift
740) Wolfmother
741) The Killers
742) Howling Bells
743) Rancid
744) Culture Club
745) The Gossip
746) Buddy Guy
747) Misfits
748) Horace Silver
749) Sleep
750) Atheist
751) Lulu
752) ZZ Top
753) Jamiroquai
754) Nile
755) Neko Case
756) Jade Warrior
757) Ride
758) Echo & the Bunnymen
759) GWAR
760) Big Brother and the Holding Company
761) Queen
762) Astra
763) Robert Pete Williams
764) Electronic
765) Jenny Hval
766) Derek Trucks
767) Wham!
768) We Are Scientists
769) Ben Frost
770) Van Morrison
771) Tom Jones
772) Klaus Schulze
773) Lustmord
774) Os Mutantes
775) Casper Brotzmann
776) Daglish
777) Northside
778) Zombies
779) Actress
780) Low
781) Lyle Mays
782) Sky
783) Danzig
784) I Am Kloot
785) Branford Marsalis
786) Stereo MCs
787) Virgo Four
788) Paula Abdul
789) Jan & Dean
790) The Residents
791) Lee Ritenour
792) King Sunny Ade
793) David Sanborn
794) Gang of Four
795) Esperanza Spalding
796) Duran Duran
797) Billy Bragg
798) Kurt Rosenwinkel
799) Wire
800) The Tornadoes


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Argus has nothing better to do.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My mother's favorite artist isn't on the list.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Who exactly is your mother's favorite artist?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it might be Ronan Tynan, or George Beverly Shea? Bev is still kicking at 103. Maybe he and Elliott Carter are on the same diet?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

801) Tenacious D
802) Stanley Clarke
803) T Rex
804) Joey Beltram
805) 50 Cent
806) Budgie
807) Robbie Williams
808) Iron & Wine
809) Les Rallizes Denudes
810) Cheap Trick
811) Modest Mouse
812) The Pogues
813) Bibio
814) Sisqo
815) Pixies
816) Paul Hardcastle
817) Nero
818) The Wursels
819) 808 State
820) Tori Amos
821) Queensryche
822) James Chance and the Contortions
823) Sophie Ellis Bextor
824) Dub Colossus
825) Phil Manzanera
826) Marillion
827) Harvey Milk
828) Carcass
829) Isley Brothers
830) Neutral Milk Hotel
831) Dr Hook
832) Azealia Banks
833) Corinne Bailey Rae
834) Los Lobos
835) Grand Funk railroad
836) Heaven 17
837) Jona Lewie
838) Peter Frampton
839) Style Council
840) Jack Johnson
841) Cat Power
842) Biohazard
843) Shirley Bassey
844) Night Ranger
845) Eloy
846) Katy B
847) James Blake
848) Lighthouse Family
849) MC 900 Ft Jesus
850) Placebo
851) Thomas Mapfumo
852) Otis Redding
853) Lykke Li
854) Foreigner
855) Nicolas Jaar
856) QOTSA
857) Chas & Dave
858) Nick Cave
859) Bonobo
860) Mobb Deep
861) Alien Sex Fiend
862) Barry Manilow
863) Tom Robinson
864) Napalm Death
865) Steve Swallow
866) Midge Ure
867) Stanley Jordan
868) Ray Lamontagne
869) Lawrence English
870) Spiritualized
871) Hole
872) The Streets
873) J Lo
874) Grimes
875) Hot Chocolate
876) Beth Jeans Houghton
877) Dead Can Dance
878) Rammstein
879) Camel
880) Garth Brooks
881) Keiji Haino
882) Sparklehorse
883) Nguyen Le
884) Stacey Solomon
885) Shabazz Palaces
886) Friends
887) Gary Glitter
888) Mastodon
889) Burning Star Core
890) Dido
891) N-Sync
892) GG Allin
893) Suzi Quatro
894) Destinys Child
895) The Who
896) Negativland
897) Kula Shaker
898) East 17
899) XTC
900) Fugazi
901) Death Cab for Cutie
902) La Dusseldorf
903) Celine Dion
904) Spear of Destiny
905) The Early Years
906) Hype Williams
907) Hawkwind
908) Tone Loc
909) Simian
910) Marcus Miller
911) Blind Melon
912) Aqua
913) Undertones
914) Bebop Deluxe
915) The Cars
916) Allan Holdsworth
917) Kangding Ray
918) Black Lace
919) Matmos
920) The Teardrop Explodes
921) The Shins
922) Courteeners
923) Alexandra Burke
924) Mark Ronson
925) X Ray Spex
926) Drexciya
927) Ok Go
928) Cameo
929) Death
930) Earl Scruggs
931) Oingo Boingo
932) The Rakes
933) The Kinks
934) Courtney Pine
935) Caravan
936) L7
937) Deodato
938) Drive By Truckers
939) Helmet
940) Quantic Soul Orchestra
941) Alice Cooper
942) Ocean Colour Scene
943) John Fahey
944) Status Quo
945) Beverly Knight
946) Pharoah Monch
947) Bachman Turner Overdrive
948) Stiff Little Fingers
949) Agalloch
950) Donovan
951) Paco de Lucia
952) Todd Terje
953) Lou Vega
954) Colin Stetson
955) Violent Femmes
956) Mike Oldfield
957) Cybotron
958) Demis Roussos
959) Bread
960) Grouper
961) Steppenwolf
962) Amon Tobin
963) Gram Parsons
964) Robert Lippok
965) The Commodores
966) Lana Del Rey
967) SPK
968) Seun Kuti
969) Whigfield
970) Gypsy Kings
971) Warren Zevon
972) TEED
973) John Cooper Clarke
974) Yellow Magic Orchestra
975) Little Dragon
976) Alicia Keys
977) Cold War Kids
978) Cosmic Jokers
979) Earthless
980) Arab Strap
981) Steve Miller Band
982) Duane Eddy
983) Little Feat
984) Atomic Rooster
985) Lydia Lunch
986) Jay Z
987) Professor Longhair
988) Beta Band
989) INXS
990) Washed Out
991) Daft Punk
992) Traffic
993) Gladys Knight
994) Wang Chung
995) Randy Newman
996) Catherine Wheel
997) Peaches
998) Bryan Adams
999) The Go! Team
1000) Black Sabbath

Now that was a good test of long and short term memory.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I guess it wasn't for nothing, but I must say that I detest Azealia Banks.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Well my mum played for The Fall once


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Really? Do tell.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Yep, she played bongos. Didn't last long.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you sure that wasn't your granny on bongos?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Re: your mom, hundreds of pop musicians, and you....

"Who Da Daddy?"


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Whitney Houston was a great singer in her prime.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It's the "Wild man of Borneo" on bongos 2:07 on the one below


----------



## DABTSAR (Dec 1, 2011)

6) Mark E. Smith is an *******, I like "the classical"
7) eh..
13) space is the place!
30) Gotta love Nirvana, took 80s underground experimentation and made it fun to listen to
32) few good songs
53) love psychocandy
76) Probably my favorite hip hop group
116) the man likes to hear himself talk way too much
132) dislike based on the cover of their greats hits
144) gotta love that voice
151) some great songs but also a lot of ****
176) like so many he had a great start but peter out in after a handful of albums
179) one of my greatest musical disappointments, blue and pinkerton were amazing everything after an embarrassment
186) few early albums are strong, otherwise just the hits
189) some great songs, and lots of boring ones
210) I really liked the modern dance, haven't heard much else
212) good ****
229) my opinions faded over the years, still one of the better 90s indie bands
232) I like if you're feeling sinister. A bit milk toasty though
249) be my baby is probably my favorite 1 hit wonder
271) few great songs, nirvana was/is infinitely better
281) oh god..
288) I enjoy them in the usual dosage I get them, once or so a year on the radio
301) from what I've heard pretty good
362) \m/
396) his best albums are some of my favorite for their genre/era , his career was just too long to stay consistently good
446) little I've heard has been really good
479) evol is incredible, probably one of my favorite non-classical albums, overall though they're not very good
490) <3<3<3
499) all I know is I hate loiter squad, and hearing odd future called the new wu is annoying
510) lots of love
508) I like "your love" a lot
547) probably my favorite folk artist one of my favorite non-classical
676) I like okay computer, his lotus flower video was ******* stupid
734) strawberry jam is great
727) I like once over twice, that's about it..
746) good stuff
778) I love "should I try to hide" but that's about all I know
790) "you like the residents?! what a unique individual you must be!"
794) sometimes I think I love you, but I know dis only lust
799) tried once a few years ago, eh
803) children of the revolution is the extent of my knowledge, I do like that song a lot though
805) guilty pleasure
811) ******* love these guys
815) first two albums are a must
822) 



 lol, but I do kinda like it
830) like aeroplane 
848) 



clicking their fingers to the ******* lighthouse family getting their dicks sucked by a big Alsatian dog
858) bit self-indulgent, occasionally good
860) the infamous is really good
861) hatehatehate
892) his music, no. him as a person, kinda sad/pathetic. His fans, why I hate self described punks.
895) the hits
900) boring, ian mackaye is a dork
966) my girlfriend likes her a lot, shes alright
997) straight suckin titties 
1000) I like paranoid a lot
1001) MF DOOM. The man practically is hip hop/popular music to me, I cant understate my love
1002) teenage jesus and the jerks. I like what little they released; Lydia lunch is pretty unbearable as a person though


----------



## DABTSAR (Dec 1, 2011)

that must've taken a while, nice work! pretty good balance of popular and niche stuff


----------



## DABTSAR (Dec 1, 2011)

1003) my bloody valentine. one of my favorites, loveless is incredible


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

you listed Weezer twice..


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Haha, I only know about 4 people out of your list (though I haven't look at the whole lot). Two good ones:

Weird Al Jankovic - I always forget how to spell his name... He's made some awesome parodies

Eminem - Cool


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

well nobuo uematsu seems to relate frequencys of sound to human feelings very well. and the way he does it in a simple way is just more profound.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

The Residents deserve to be listed among the greatest composers of all time.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Eminem: absolutely dreadful, most annoying music I can think of
Boards of Canada: very boring and overrated
Ashra: good electronic music and nice guitarist
Pete Namlook: sometimes quantity over quality, but the best stuff is very good
Mark Knopfler: fantastic musician and godly guitarist , lousy singer


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

13) Sun Ra- Good stuff from what I've heard, but I sadly have neglected to really check out his stuff
17) AC/DC-Back in Black and Hells Bells are great and all, but they're very overrated
20) Pentangle-Really great from what I've heard of them. I love their sort of Jazzy-folk style.
23) Al Green-I think this is the jazz guitarist correct? I own one of his albums. Good stuff, I've heard stuff that I like better, but also stuff that I dislike more. Great chillin music.
24) Prince-Reminds me of my youth when my dad would listen to that stuff. Otherwise does nothing for me musically.
30) Nirvana- One of the best popular bands that I know of... though I would have liked if they had been more experimental and less pop.
44) Boris-Great, great band. Saw them like a few months back. Would see them another 100 times. I really like their collaboration with Merzbow, their one with Sunn O))) and the album Amplifier Worship.
54) The Monkees-They had long hair and spoke with accents
56) MC Hammer-he likes big butts
61) Deep Purple-I can dig it... but nothing spectacular
62) Yanni-I like a couple of aspects to the music of his that I've heard.........but mostly really very meh.
64) Rihanna-...lol
76) Wu Tang Clan- Probably something to them but never heard their stuff... that I know of.
87) Gnarls Barkley- Whenever I hear that one particular single that he had like 6 years ago I am transported back to the wrestling room of my highschool where we had that crappy boombox playing crappy radio tunes that I thought were good at the time.
93) Venom-Iconic band, but does nothing for me personally.
97) Dr Dre-Beats
106) Def Leppard-Spandex
114) Toumani Diabate-Love this guy. His collaboratory album "New Ancient Strings" is a masterpiece... thanks for reminding me I think I'll play that sometime today.
123) Santana- I really like this guy's style. He's just really got his own style and makes the tunes his own. Even now when he's collaborating with crappy musicians I still enjoy the guitar parts.
131) Iron Maiden- Up the Irons! 
134) Electric Wizard- Great Great Heavy Doom
146) U2-Meh
179) Weezer- I like em. Or at least their old stuff. I'm a 90's kid.
182) Beck- Like I said, I'm a 90s kid. I like this stuff.
185) A Tribe Called Quest- Pretty good stuff from what I've heard, though I'm not authority on that particular genre.
186) David Bowie- looks like a girl
190) Willy Nelson-smokes pot
195) Bad Brains- Punk. That's all I know.
198) Primus -I keep meaning to check em out in a more in depth manner... but I haven't

Now, on the contrary... my mother is a woman. None of these contain women because you see they're musicians.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Some Weezer fans on TC! Here's a couple Weezer covers by some emo bands:

http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/A+Tribute+To+Weezer/626723

http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Rock+Music+A+Tribute+To+Weezer/239894


----------

